# JTable Spaltenbreite



## Frankster (18. September 2005)

Hi!

Ich spiel mich noch immer mit den JTables und einige Fragen hätte ich noch bei den Tables.

Kann man in einer Zelle einen Zeilenumbruch machen ?
Wie kann man die Spaltenbreite automatisch auf den Inhalt anpassen lassen ?

                    column.setPreferredWidth(40);
                     column.setMaxWidth(50);
                     column.setMinWidth(25);

Aber was ist das für ein Wert ?
40 ==> 40% oder 40 Charakters
40 was 

Mfg
Frankster


----------



## Snape (19. September 2005)

Moin,
die 40 sind 40 Pixel.
Bezüglich JTable Spaltenbreite:   im Forum
Zeilenumbruch: Dazu gibt es ebenfalls Beispiele in der Linkliste, z.B. der Codeguru-Link. Läuft alles über den (u.U. eigenen) TableCellRenderer.


----------

